# Oracle JDK 7 [solved]

## CrankyPenguin

My apologies if I missed a thread on this topic but is there an ebuild for Oracle's Java patch JDK 7?  Has anyone rolled their own?   Thanks.

----------

## szczerb

What patch?

The latest oracle JDK i portage seems to be 1.7.0.11:

```
$ eix -e oracle-jdk-bin

[I] dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin

     Available versions:  (1.7) (~)1.7.0.9^fs (~)1.7.0.10^fs (~)1.7.0.11^fs

   {{+X alsa derby doc examples +fontconfig jce nsplugin pax_kernel (+)source}}

     Installed versions:  1.7.0.11(1.7)^fs(12:27:46 16.01.2013)(X alsa fontconfig jce nsplugin -derby -doc -examples -pax_kernel -source)

     Homepage:            http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/

     Description:         Oracle's Java SE Development Kit

```

----------

## CrankyPenguin

Ahh thanks!

----------

